

FlashRelate: program synthesis in a spreadsheet (similar to FlashFill) - vmorgulis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy-R_Vsq9Yo&feature=youtu.be

======
vmorgulis
From PLDI 2015: [http://conf.researchr.org/event/pldi2015/pldi2015-papers-
fla...](http://conf.researchr.org/event/pldi2015/pldi2015-papers-flashrelate-
extracting-relational-data-from-semi-structured-spreadsheets-using-examples)

